# Today on RO- Wednesday



## mouse_chalk (Dec 2, 2009)

[align=center]





*Wednesday, 2nd December 2009*



















Are you, or your bunnies celebrating a special day? Don't forget to add it to the  Calendar! 









*JadeIcing* sadly lost 2 guinea pigs-  Samuel Elijah and Logan Jake  on Monday. Popcorn free beautiful boys. Please also keep her remaining piggie Merlin in your thoughts. ray:


*katattack* sadly lost  Benji  last night. Binky free Benji...

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:



* Please keep the following bunnies and slaves in your thoughts:*


kweenkylie and her bunnies  who have been sneezing

 irishlops and Eyore,  who has a mysterious bald patch on him

 Saudade and Lucy,  who has swelling and redness around her genitals

 flowerbunny and Kyle,  who has an eye infection that is not clearing up

 Flashy and Tilly,  who gave her slave a scare after her dental, although fingers crossed Tilly seems to be doing well now!


ray:
:bunnynurse:




*



*


*Who is this?!






*[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 2, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing* sadly lost 2 guinea pigs- Samuel Elijah and Logan Jake on Monday. Popcorn free beautiful boys. Please also keep her remaining piggie Merlin in your thoughts. ray:




Thank you. Also Monday was Dallas 3rd gotcha and today is 2 year gotcha for Merlin my remaining piggy. He himself isn't doing that great and could use vibes and prayers.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 2, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing* sadly lost 2 guinea pigs- Samuel Elijah and Logan Jake on Monday. Popcorn free beautiful boys. Please also keep her remaining piggie Merlin in your thoughts. ray:
> ...


Eeek I'm so sorry I missed Merlin's gotcha day hun :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't think I have the other animals listed.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 3, 2009)

The Mystery Bunny is Takumi bunny to RexyRex


----------

